# سأعود إليك



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أبريل 2011)

*حينما أجد نفسى فارغاً من كل عمل صالح .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما أجد نفسى فاتراً وقلبى غير ملتهي .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما أسير فى الطريق ، وأراجع نفسى .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما يضعف جسدى .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما تشتد علىّ الحروب الروحية .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما أجد نقسى وحيداً ويتركنى الأحباء .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما يخاصموننى بلا سبب .. سأعود إليك*

*حينما تضعف همتى فى قيامى بواجبات الخدمة .. سأعود إليك*

*سأعود إليك لأخبرك عن كل أمورى فليس هناك شئ أخفيه عليك*

*فى نهاية كل خدمة سأعود إليك وأخبرك بما فعلت*

*حينما يشتاق قلبى إلى رؤياك والحديث معك .. فسأعود إليك*

*حينما أرى يمينك تسندنى وتشترك معى فى كل عمل .. فسأعود إليك*

*حينما يقابلنى النجاح ف حياتى .. فسأعود إليك*

*حينما أرى يمينك تسندنى وتشترك معى فى كل عمل .. فسأعود إليك*

*حينما أتدكر أعمالك معى فى الماضى متأملاً فى أمانتك .. فسأعود إليك*

*حينما أكلف بعمل جديد .. سأعود إليك . لترشدنى*

*حينما تتداخل الأمور علىّ وتصعب الرؤية .. سأعود إليك . لتبصرنى بالصالح*

*حينما أنظر إلى المستقبل .. سأعود إليك . لتمسك بيدى وتكمل معى المسيرة*

*حينما أطالع كلماتك المحيية .. سأعود إليك . لتنير عينىّ ,وتفتح بصيرتى لأرى عجائب من شريعتك*

*حينما أسمع عن نجاح خدمتك .. سأعود إليك*

*وحينما أرى امتداد الخدمة إلى أماكن بكر وجديدة .. سأعود إليك . لأشكرك وأطلب عوناً*

*حينما أرى امتداد الخدمة والحاجة إلى خدام كثيرين أمناء .. سأعود إليك . طالباً أن ترسل فعلة لحصادك*

*حينما أرى سحابة مظلمة توشك أن تحيط بالكنيسة ... سأرجع إليك طالباً أن تشملها برعايتك وتبدد أعدائها*

*حينما أسمع عن انتقال أحد الأحباء النافعين .. سأعود إليك طالباً راحة له وعوضاً صالحاً لكنيستك*

*حينما تقف الظروف مجتمعه لتعطل سير السفينة .. سأعود إليك أيها الربان الحكيم .. فالعمل عملك والكنيسة كنيستك*

*حينما أجد جدول أعمال اليوم مزدحماً .. سأعود إليك لتسهل كل الأمور*

*حينما يقف الشامتون أمامى والمستهزئون فاغرين أفواههم .. سأعود إليك لتطمئننى*

*سأعود إليك أيها الحبيب فى كل لحظة لأنى مشتاق إلى حبك*

*ها أنت قريب جداً منى*

*لا تخرجنى خارجاً*

*وعلى أى حال سأعود يوماً بعد إنتهاء شمس نهارى إليك وأكون معك إلى الأبد        *​


----------



## bashaeran (15 أبريل 2011)

*جميل جدا ان نعترف باننا نعود الى الرب حين نحن نريد لا حين هو الرب يريد لذا انا اقول عن نفسي هذه هي حياتنا ببساطة ولكن الرب يفرج جدا حينذك ايظا عندما نعود اليه .*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 أبريل 2011)

حينما يشتاق قلبى إلى رؤياك والحديث معك .. فسأعود إليك


كلآم اكثر من رائع
ومهما فعلنا وابتعدنا فااننا نحتاج اليه دائماااا
شكرا لكِ اختي
سلام الرب معكِ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

bashaeran قال:


> *جميل جدا ان نعترف باننا نعود الى الرب حين نحن نريد لا حين هو الرب يريد لذا انا اقول عن نفسي هذه هي حياتنا ببساطة ولكن الرب يفرج جدا حينذك ايظا عندما نعود اليه .*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أبريل 2011)

+بنت العذراء+ قال:


> حينما يشتاق قلبى إلى رؤياك والحديث معك .. فسأعود إليك
> 
> 
> كلآم اكثر من رائع
> ...


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## athanasuos_1 (27 أبريل 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حينما أجد نفسى فارغاً من كل عمل صالح .. سأعود إليك*​
> *حينما أجد نفسى فاتراً وقلبى غير ملتهي .. سأعود إليك*​
> *حينما أسير فى الطريق ، وأراجع نفسى .. سأعود إليك*​
> *حينما يضعف جسدى .. سأعود إليك*​
> *حينما تشتد علىّ الحروب الروحية .. سأعود إليك*​


 
جميل جدا ان نعود الي ربنا يارب اجذبنا وراك فنجري 
رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مايو 2011)

athanasuos_1 قال:


> جميل جدا ان نعود الي ربنا يارب اجذبنا وراك فنجري
> رب المجد يبارك خدمتك


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## مرمرين (20 مايو 2011)

ماعظم من ان نعود الى الرب وهو يكون اعظم فرح منا حين نعود اليه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> ماعظم من ان نعود الى الرب وهو يكون اعظم فرح منا حين نعود اليه


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------

